

To SQL (relational) or not to SQL (NoSQL) that is the question - joedevon
http://chuckjohnson.wordpress.com/2012/03/19/to-sql-relational-or-not-to-sql-nosql-that-is-the-question/

======
electrichead
I thought it was generally accepted that NOSQL actually meant "not only SQL"
as in use the tool that is best for the task and not the whole problem.

~~~
joedevon
Well some people objected to the initial way NOSQL was described/marketed and
others decided to ease the objections.

At the end of the day, I think it's far more important that people understand
what problems NOSQL was built and is designed to solve and use it accordingly.

I plan to bookmark that URL for future reference, though I already have a
pretty good idea where to use which.

